# Please ID?



## bdkane (Mar 19, 2006)

he has black where his body meets his tailfin, red anal fin, spotted


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

The pictures aren't very good, but I would say sanchezi


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

mully2003 said:


> The pictures aren't very good, but I would say sanchezi


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

S. compressus


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

like ive said many times b4, at this size it very hard to determine what species you have. ive seen rhoms have the red in the places yours does at this size.

personally i think rhom, but there is also a fair chance it is a sanchezi but IMO it would need more then 1 or 2 bars to be classified as a compressus exodus, thats just my opinion tho but like i said at this size ya just never know


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

im no expert but id say rhom, like said before, hard to tell when so young.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Pdan,
That lil guy has more than just 1-2 bars. Im curious to know this guys size?


----------



## bdkane (Mar 19, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> S. compressus


Piranha Dan,

How long will it take him in a 58 gallon aquarium to start developing his mature colors? Basically, how long will it take to positively ID him? The pet store sold him to me as a whitespot piranha but that doesn't really mean s*!t.
Thanks
A

I will try to get better pictures, any tips on taking good pics with a 3.2 mgpxl digital camera. he scoots away if I put it up to the glass?


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

Thats is what people call sanchezi.. Here are some pictures of mine at about 2 to3".


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

evermore said:


> Thats is what people call sanchezi.. Here are some pictures of mine at about 2 to3".


that is possibly a rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a sanchezi to me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

From the pics (not very clear) my first guess is Sanchezi.


----------



## bdkane (Mar 19, 2006)

bdkane said:


> S. compressus


Piranha Dan,

How long will it take him in a 58 gallon aquarium to start developing his mature colors? Basically, how long will it take to positively ID him? The pet store sold him to me as a whitespot piranha but that doesn't really mean s*!t.
Thanks
A

I will try to get better pictures, any tips on taking good pics with a 3.2 mgpxl digital camera. he scoots away if I put it up to the glass?
[/quote]

EVERMORE - Thanks man, that is exactly what mine looks like, he is about 2-3 inches also. I am almost convinced now that he is a Sanchezi, thanks again.


----------

